# necesito hacer un frecuencimetro



## lito.rpg (Oct 19, 2006)

este tiene que tener de 0 a 99 hz, (conteo me imagino) y ller una señal logica

(este tiene que ahcer hecho con puros bloques funcionales o secuenciales ; contadoras, lash, demux o mux....por estilo de eso si alguien me puede ayudar, y ademas tengo muchos proyectos que ahcer para psar la materias)

FIME

saludos


----------



## Aristides (Oct 26, 2006)

Para el frecuencímetro, este es un proyecto muy bueno:
http://www.sxlist.com/techref/new/letter/news0304.htm


----------



## Juanchox_elect (Jul 1, 2009)

Necesito un frecuencímetro simple... Algien puede orientarme? Gracias!


----------

